# Purple-ish Tarantulas



## MindUtopia (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi all, I'm curious to know what purple-ish spiders are out there.  I have an A. purpurea (sorry no pics to post yet), but I was hoping you could post pics of any purple T's you have.  There must be something out there that I haven't seen yet.

Thanks!
Karen


----------



## stonemantis (Oct 12, 2005)

Here are few species to choose from:

Phormictopus cancerides - Haitian Birdeater (Blue as babies but, bronze to purple as adults

Poecilotheria formosa -Salem Ornamental (They are overall silver,grey, white, black, and little hint of purple on the carapice)

Tapinauchenius purpureus - Purple Treespider (They are purplish in color)

Vitalius platyomma/Pamphobeteus platyomma - Brazilian Pink (they are brown with a little pink. The males are purple) 

Xenesthis immanis - Columbian Lesserback (They have a pink and purple carapice) 

I hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakob (Oct 12, 2005)

_Avicularia purpurea_


----------



## Greg Wolfe (Oct 12, 2005)

*Purple Haze...*

Here's one! Xenesthis Immanis (adult female)  :}


----------



## The Juice (Oct 12, 2005)

My P.cancerides had a pretty purple sheen on it's carapace.


----------



## SilentMercury (Oct 12, 2005)

*Slightly puple*

Here are two in my collection with a little purple on them.
Columbian Bluebloom and Indian Violet


----------



## Ralph (Oct 14, 2005)

well
like Cyriopagopus sp blue--singarpore blue
Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blasphemy (Oct 14, 2005)

I can't believe noone has mentioned good old G. rosea...most of the specimens I've seen in person have a very obvious purple sheen to their carapace http://gallery.dierenparadijs.be/data/523/970Grammostola_rosea002.JPG


----------



## Dorian (Oct 14, 2005)

Hallo,

two pics of purpurea T's :

unsexed P. Spec "platyomma"






0.1 X.Immanis


----------



## pitbulllady (Oct 14, 2005)

The "Jerusalem Highland" form of Chaetopelma gracile also has a distint purplish hue.  Here's the link to Rick West's photo, though I've seen others posted on picture-hosting sites that also looked quite purplish.
http://www.birdspiders.com/archive/15B028C0KD0B7KAEC2K144DBBC075A68D86.html

pitbulllady


----------



## xWARxPATHx (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## AcidQueen (Oct 14, 2005)

I have A. purpurea and T. purpureus in my collection. 
Pic of my A. purpurea:


----------



## MindUtopia (Oct 16, 2005)

That's very true.  I hadn't even thought of G. rosea.  I think probably because ours is the red phase, so I've never actually seen the pink/purple shiny ones in person.


----------



## MindUtopia (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks, guys.  I have the A. purpurea, and she's a beauty.  Almost all of these I already knew about, but it was good to have someone jolt my memory on a couple, so I know what to think about the next time I go T shopping (which has been a little too often lately!)

Karen


----------

